
Ask HN: Good ways to record an audiobook for my nephew? - wpietri
My nephew&#x27;s birthday is coming up. I plan to record for him <i>The Phantom Tollbooth</i>, a book I loved around then.<p>I&#x27;d love tips from HNers who have recorded audio or audiobooks on the best way to go about it. I&#x27;m on Linux, and to listen he could borrow iPad, iPhone, or Android phone from his parents. (I&#x27;m glad to buy some physical device as well if that&#x27;s helpful.) But please mention other platforms if you have experience, so that this thread is good for others with the same interest.<p>The things that I know to wonder about: performance tips, ease of editing, thoughts on audio quality, best way to record it so that they can easily listen one chapter at a time, and options for including illustrations (if I want to take it that far).<p>But I&#x27;m especially curious about the things that I didn&#x27;t think to ask, things that I will wish I had considered before recording many hours of audio.<p>Thanks!
======
bennesvig
I recorded one with the help of a friend (
[http://www.audible.com/pd/Comedy/First-World-
Problems-101-Re...](http://www.audible.com/pd/Comedy/First-World-
Problems-101-Reasons-Why-the-Terrorists-Hate-Us-Audiobook/B00ATEEF76/) )

Here's a blog post I wrote about the process and what I learned:
[http://bennesvig.com/record-audiobook/](http://bennesvig.com/record-
audiobook/)

Amazing list of resources and videos: [http://www.acx.com/help/video-lessons-
resources/200672590](http://www.acx.com/help/video-lessons-
resources/200672590)

Also check out ACX's blog: [http://blog.acx.com/](http://blog.acx.com/)

------
blakerson
I can only speak to audio quality, which is usually the result of a very good
microphone. There are probably blog posts from well-known podcasters or video
game streamers who might send you in the right direction for hardware.

